# Denmark visa



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

does anyone here have information on visa for Denmark? since there is no explicit forum here for Denmark, so thought of posting here. regarding the temporary resident permit, i heard there is a requirement for masters degree, but no job offer is needed to apply it. can somebody please confirm if without having a job offer, can the visa for Denmark be applied? anybody here who have applied for visa for Denmark - can you plz share ur experience. thx.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This site should have the relevant information about visas for Denmark: https://www.nyidanmark.dk/en-us/
Cheers,
Bev


----------

